# Selling Multi Fry



## JaxonFish (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi Cichlid Forum! I just had my first large spawn of Neolamprologus multifasciatus and I have quite a few questions. My first is how fast do these fish usually grow (how long do they take to get full grown)? How much should I sell the fry for when they are old enough and how do I approach this topic with my local fish store? Should I just try to sell them off craigslist? Thanks for any help, I am new to breeding fish.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The LFS may take a small number and if they are willing (not all are willing), they will have a minimum size requirement and usually they will pay you 1/3 of what they sell them for and in store credit only.

Reputable vendors are selling them for $15 at one inch. Your name has not yet become known so you would want to price them lower...maybe half that.


----------

